# Alumacraft Boote händler in deutschland????



## Ducati996 (6. August 2005)

hallo bin auf der suche nach einem Alumacraft Boote Händler in Deutschland
oder gibts die nur in Holland und USA???
danke


----------



## plattform7 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Alumacraft Boote händler in deutschland????*

Kenne einen der Geschäftsführer persönlich... Hier wirste fündig:

http://www.fishermensboats.de/

Die Seite ist leider noch nicht ganz online, aber es besteht schon eine Kontaktmöglichkeit. Soviel ich weiß, ist das der einzige Deutsche Anbieter, kann mich aber auch täuschen. Die kriegen fast alle Modelle, es gibt eine Möglichkeit der Finanzierung usw. Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich...


----------



## Ducati996 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Alumacraft Boote händler in deutschland????*

besten dank

sseite ist noch im aufbau
also noch ein wenig gedult


----------



## plattform7 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Alumacraft Boote händler in deutschland????*

Wie gesagt, kenne den Geschäftsführer persönlich und bin der Webdesigner von der Page... Also gebe ich bescheid, sobald die weiteren Infos vorliegen. Laut meinem Plan wird es in dieser oder nächsten Woche passieren.... Dann sind genügend Infos online. Aber wie gesagt, man kann sich die Modelle auf den verlinkten Herstellerseiten bereits anschauen und eine Anfrage per Kontaktformular senden, dann bekommt man alle weiteren Infos, Preis usw...


----------



## zander007 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Alumacraft Boote händler in deutschland????*

#h ja  - die sind gut drauf - kenne einen kollegen der schon da geordert hat - ging ratz fatz, alles bestens bis vor die haustür samt zulassung in deutschland - sobald ich die mücken zusammen hab, hol ich mir da auch eins!


----------



## plattform7 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Alumacraft Boote händler in deutschland????*

Wie versprochen, kommt hier die Info:

Die Seite ist weitgehend aktualisiert worden, ist zwar noch lange nicht alles drauf, aber schon eine ganze Menge. Boote folgender Hersteller sind nun online:

- Polarkraft
- Alumacraft
- Smokercraft
- Fisher
- Alumaweld

Weitere wie gesagt, auf Anfrage dort verfügbar...

Bei der Angeboteinholung ist es nun möglich, den gewünschten Motortyp anzugeben...

Hoffe das hilft weiter...


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. September 2005)

*AW: Alumacraft Boote händler in deutschland????*

Hallo potentielle Neureeder!
Einfach mal einen kurzen Hinweis von mir. Ich möchte niemandem irgendwelche Entscheidungen ausreden oder Boote verkaufen. Es ist nur gefährlich, bei diesen Booten davon auszugehen: Naja Boot ist Boot.
Ich bin einige der hier angebotenen Teile schon gefahren und werde in 4 Wochen wieder einige davon fahren. Mein ausschließlicher Hinweis: Wer diese Boote z.B. auch auf der Ostsee benutzen möchte, sollte sehr vorsichtig sein. Diese Teile sind bereits auf größeren Binnenwassern bei etwas mehr Wind nahezu unfahrbar. Das reißt einem wirklich die Bandscheiben raus.
Für kleinere See und große Seen bei ruhiger Wertterlage allerdings angeltechnische Sahneteile. Vorsicht dann nochmals bei der Motorisierung. Die Amis haben irgendwie Potenzprobleme und statten die Boote packetmäßig mit sehr sehr hohen Motorisierungen aus. Dann noch die Trailer. Vieles, was im Amiland möglich ist, kostet hier Geld bei der Umrüstung. Vielleicht haben ja die Importeure aber bereits gelernt und hier etwas verändert.


----------



## zander007 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Alumacraft Boote händler in deutschland????*

Hallo Leute,
Gott sei Dank scheint es als würde es endlich einen Händler geben, der Amerikanische Aluminiumboote zu vernünftigen Preisen anbietet.Habe heute bei ebay eins entdeckt.(Angelboote/Mirrocraft)


----------



## bennyhill (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alumacraft Boote händler in deutschland????*

Hallo Ducati 996
Wenn Du ein Alu Boot für harte Ansrüche suchst, kann ich Dir "Buster" Boote empfehlen, sehen zwar nicht so elegant aus, sind aber unglaublich robust und wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung vor den Lofoten weis (BUSTER M), sicherer und härter als wir...
Ist das Standart-Boot der finnischen Marine. Hersteller FISKARS
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## zander007 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Alumacraft Boote händler in deutschland????*

Was soll den an Buster sicherer und härter sein...das sind Aluschalen einfachster Bauart und wenn die volllaufen saufen die ab wie Steine. Die Amiboote sind durchweg zweischalig (sogenanntes twinhall) und damit unsinkbar. Und wenn man diesen Materialaufwand mit der primitiven Busterkoanstruktion vergleicht, sind Bust(l)erteile mindestens 40% zu teuer.


----------



## Rüdiger (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alumacraft Boote händler in deutschland????*

Moin, 
Alumacraft und Marine Aluminiumboote bekommst du in der Bootsscheune Berlin.
Das gute ist du kannst beide Hersteller vor Ort miteinander vergleichen. #6
www.alumacraft-boote.de www.arbeits-boote.de


----------

